# Diphenhydramine



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Has anyone had experience of this antihistamine:

Diphenhydramine

It seems the only drug that can calm my panic attacks.

However, one can become tolerant to it quite quickly.

I suspect that it won't get rid of the DP but can help with the anxiety.

What do you think?


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Knowledge said:


> Love this stuff, only helped with my anxiety a bit, but when I wasn't able to sleep it would knock me out quick.


I think the recommended dose is 50mg.

It is the opposite for me - good for anxiety until I build a tolerance but does not help with sleep.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Benadryl. I used to use it for anxiety, but it was too sedating to use very often. Used to use it for sleep to, it's in many otc sleep aids

you could try another antihitamine, vistaril, they use that for anxiety too, maybe alternating between the two could help with the tollerance?


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

kate_edwin said:


> Benadryl. I used to use it for anxiety, but it was too sedating to use very often. Used to use it for sleep to, it's in many otc sleep aids
> 
> you could try another antihitamine, vistaril, they use that for anxiety too, maybe alternating between the two could help with the tollerance?


Unfortunately, vistaril is not available otc in the UK. It requires a doctor's prescription.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

It's prescription here too. I'm sure a general dr would be willing to give it to you


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

kate_edwin said:


> It's prescription here too. I'm sure a general dr would be willing to give it to you


My GP will probably be reluctant to prescribe it so I will have to ask my psychiatrist.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

kate_edwin said:


> Benadryl. I used to use it for anxiety, but it was too sedating to use very often. Used to use it for sleep to, it's in many otc sleep aids
> 
> you could try another antihitamine, vistaril, they use that for anxiety too, maybe alternating between the two could help with the tollerance?


I have bought some
* Doxylamine Succinate*

which I hope I can alternate between the two. I have a feeling that the antihistamines target the same receptors so if you are

tolerant to one you may be tolerant to a number of them.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I haven't found that. For allerigies I switch between two meds evey 6 months or a year, just keep going back and forth, thy keep workig for me Even after I switch back to thefirst one


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

kate_edwin said:


> I haven't found that. For allerigies I switch between two meds evey 6 months or a year, just keep going back and forth, thy keep workig for me Even after I switch back to thefirst one


Thanks for that piece of information. I will give it a go.


----------

